# Peppered Bacon



## mattoz (Jul 28, 2014)

10526037_270239509828908_924550748813240218_n.jpg



__ mattoz
__ Jul 28, 2014






hey guys this is my latest lot of bacon i finally finished today its just normal cured with salt brown sugar and a little maple syrup and smoked with AppleWood chips i now i wanna try different flavours mainly Pepper bacon garlic bacon and so fourth just when do i add the pepper do  i add it when in curing it or after i soak it in water and then air dry it ???


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2014)

MattOZ said:


> hey guys this is my latest lot of bacon i finally finished today its just normal cured with salt brown sugar and a little maple syrup and smoked with AppleWood chips i now i wanna try different flavours mainly Pepper bacon garlic bacon and so fourth just when do i add the pepper do  i add it when in curing it or after i soak it in water and then air dry it ???


I add any seasoning other than cure & Brown Sugar, after patting it dry, before going for the Pellicle.

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Jul 30, 2014)

That looks great nice job  

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## mfreel (Aug 8, 2014)

Ditto on Bearcarver.  I get first-grind CBP from a local place and I put a hefty coat on before it goes in for the pellicle.

If you're interested in some other "mixes," try adding a little bit of corning spice to your dry/wet cure.  I'll add whole allspice sometimes and it comes out great!  I've also use rib rub and that hasn't been too bad.  I prefer plain ole' maple brown sugar cure.


----------



## mattoz (Sep 1, 2014)

11325_284989441698647_1326622023211172528_n.jpg



__ mattoz
__ Sep 1, 2014






theres is my peppered bacon now trying to get a pellicle on it in a few days


----------

